# Surge from Phx to Tucson.



## middleearth1010 (Jan 20, 2017)

$140 after uber cut. And got back in time for old town close at 2am. Easiest night ever. Guy was chill and even tipped in EUROS. Pax said cheaper then getting flight.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice! Just a couple of days ago, I got a ping to go from our Lafayette airport to the Baton Rouge airport. About 60 miles. I thought it was strange, but what had happened was that Delta paid them to not take the flight the rest of the way. They were 3 strangers and decided to split the cost of Uber to go the 60 miles and retrieve their luggage and cars.

No surge. No tip. So overall a money loser.


----------

